# 2410 runs for 30 seconds then quits.



## kevin D (Oct 29, 2020)

Just like many 2410 owners, my snow blower would start and run for about 30 seconds and then quit. This is at the beginning of the season. After cleaning the carb with carb cleaner it would still do the same thing. After checking the oil I found gas in the oil. I changes the oil, it started first thing and ran fine. I think over the summer gas had leaked past the needle. I admit that I didn't summerize it. Next year I'm going to use sta-bil.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

kevin D said:


> Just like many 2410 owners, my snow blower would start and run for about 30 seconds and then quit. This is at the beginning of the season. After cleaning the carb with carb cleaner it would still do the same thing. After checking the oil I found gas in the oil. I changes the oil, it started first thing and ran fine. I think over the summer gas had leaked past the needle. I admit that I didn't summerize it. Next year I'm going to use sta-bil.


Alcohol free fuel is the best thing you can do to prevent these carb problems.
It's difficult to find it some places though.
Many people use seafoam in the fuel as well 



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

yes on the efree gas with stabil added,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

kevin D said:


> Just like many 2410 owners, my snow blower would start and run for about 30 seconds and then quit. This is at the beginning of the season. After cleaning the carb with carb cleaner it would still do the same thing. After checking the oil I found gas in the oil. I changes the oil, it started first thing and ran fine. I think over the summer gas had leaked past the needle. I admit that I didn't summerize it. Next year I'm going to use sta-bil.


Welcome to the site.
Did you drop the carb bowl and clean it out?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

As a rule out, loosen the fuel cap and try again. If it runs ok, you probably have a vented cap that no longer has a working vent. Problem solved with a new cap.


----------



## kevin D (Oct 29, 2020)

No vent problem. The cap is clear, the engine shuts off even with the cap off. Cleaned the carb bowl with carb cleaner. The engine runs fine now. I put some fuel cleaner/stabilizer in the gas.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

kevin D said:


> No vent problem. The cap is clear, the engine shuts off even with the cap off. Cleaned the carb bowl with carb cleaner. The engine runs fine now. I put some fuel cleaner/stabilizer in the gas.


No fuel shut off?
It can happen again..don't put much gas in the tank for now it case it leaks again.. you will have less to contend with



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin D (Oct 29, 2020)

no shutoff on the 2410.


----------

